# QiGong - May sound like a really silly newbie  type question, but....



## Coyotetracks (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey all.

I have been reading quite a bit on the Chinese Martial Arts of late - especially Qigong and Tai Chi.
I have also noticed that various people have had different ways of pronouncing the word Qigong.
I have noticed that some say 'chi-Kung' and I have heard people say 'Ki-Gong'

Out of respect I would like to know the correct way to pronounce this.

Thanks


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 6, 2014)

Chee-Gung, but I am coming at this from Beijing Mandarin, the pronunciation could be different in Cantonese

The pinyin is > qigong

Characters (simplified) &#27668;&#21151;


----------



## Coyotetracks (Feb 6, 2014)

Xue Sheng, Thank you! Much appreciated.


----------

